# Amazing Technology



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

don't try this at home............. 

http://www.wimp.com/amazingtechnology/


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Imagine 10 fingers a day get taken off by table saws! That will make me think 3 times next time I rip up some wood. 
That device is amazing. Cool when the high speed camera caught the destruction.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Been hearing about those for a few years now. If ever I get a table saw, I'll look for one of those. But I think I'll not try it on purpose


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I could not watch the live test. 








 
JJ


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I couldn't watch it either, it would remind me to much of when I ran my 
thumb into a blade in high school. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's an amazing tool...with an amazing price too. It's marketed for use in factories...not home use. 

One part that isn't true...the video says that if the stop is activated, you only replace a $60 part. That's NOT what I've heard...more like $300 when labor is included...more if you have an expensive blade in it because it flat ruins the blade. The other drawback I've read about...there is no way to test to see if the sensor is working.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure there is a way to test it........ 
Sick your finger in it....


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

...the video says that if the stop is activated, you only replace a $60 part. That's NOT what I've heard...more like $300 when labor is included 

I only paid $135 for my (Skil) table saw. This item has now made the table saw a throwaway tool. To save my thumb, it still seems like a good deal. 

JackM


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...not so throw away. These saws cost from $1500 to $4000. Like I said...not really for home use...unless you're really into woodworking.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

It's marketed for use in factories...not home use. 

"Oh", he said, dejectedly. I took it to mean they're marketing it to factories. It did seem too good to be applicable to the people who need it most: klutzes like me. 

JackM


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One could probably test it by removing the power to the solinoid that drives the stopping lever. Put some kind of a indicator light on the wires then use a hotdog to test. The lightbulb would light up and the saw not damaged. Testing the sensord should not be that diffacult and damaging. I am sure they thought of a test mode.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

It is like insurance hope you never need it but sure glad you had it if it comes to that awful time. There is a switch to deactivate it you are cutting wet lumber. 
Talking about the cost of the saw, it is true it is costly. but a mangled finger is very costly and will last you for a life time. I know one thing as for employers 
they have set a knew presidant as far as if an employee gets cut, as an employer you will be told you could have prevented it with the Saw Stop. 
They really push the saw in the applications where proper gaurding is not possible to set up properly. 
Be safe Dennis


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a wonderful safety device, that is for sure. All these safety devices they put in cars are something too. But it makes be wonder if we've become too reliant on these kinds of things. Developing a false sense of security. The best safety device ever made is the gray thing between your ears. You have to know what you are doing and pay attention.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd be afraid of false positives ruining the machine


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 04 Apr 2011 06:57 AM 
I'd be afraid of false positives ruining the machine 
And the real heart attack a false positive might give.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

No these saws have come down in price. Under a grand for a "contractors" portable version. My understanding is that the cartridge is about $80 plus quite possibly the cost of whatever blade you have mounted? For home use, your time and labor to swap out the blade and cartridge are worth what ever you deem them to be. IF I were in the market I'd be heavily looking into one of these. 

Chas


----------

